# Coil Art Mage RTA help needed



## Ymowzer (24/11/16)

Hi
I Bought a vape from the classifieds in the week. A minikin 1.5 and a Coil Art mage RTA but I have a problem with the tank well the mouth piece to be exact. It does not screw onto the tank at all, like the thread has been worn out, I'd like to know where i can buy a replacement mouth piece.
Thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/11/16)

hi, play around with it to get it on..i had same experience out of the box and others have shared experiences here also...its a nasty cap to get on.


----------



## Crockett (24/11/16)

Otherwise Fasttech have them, but you'd likely only get it next year if you order now.
https://www.fasttech.com/product/5689201


----------



## Kaizer (24/11/16)

I have seen JJ's Emporium as well as noon clouds stocking some colour driptips for the mage.
Not sure if that's what you are looking?


----------



## DirtyD (24/11/16)

Kaizer said:


> I have seen JJ's Emporium as well as noon clouds stocking some colour driptips for the mage.
> Not sure if that's what you are looking?
> 
> View attachment 76543



Buy these, its resin top caps and they never strip or have difficulty to be turned onto or from the tank. I have one and bought my girl one, it works a charm. I see you are from Cape Town, I'm sure I saw a FB post or somewhere that Vape Cartel CT sells them. otherwise, try noon clouds or JJ's Emporium ... It's a great RTA and mod, hope you get it right quick and love it!

Mine with the top cap below, it also looks awesome !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ymowzer (24/11/16)

Thank you so much guys for all the help I'll have a look at vape cartel tomorrow. Thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (25/11/16)

Vape cartel stocks those resin capes, bought me 2 last week. best investment you will make. no more cap issues. was R90 each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

